# Leise AIO Wakü gesucht



## Bleeder (19. Februar 2015)

*Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche mal eine Empfehlung für eine AIO Wasserkühlung. Benutze derzeit einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Da sich mein Gehäuse aber demnächst verkleinert soll der "dicke" einer AIO Wakü weichen. Wichtig dabei wäre ein guter Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Sprich so leise wie möglich, mit guter Kühlleistung für einen Xeon 1231V3. Falls eine AIO besser ist bzw leiser mit 140/120mm Lüfter X dann bitte gleich die Lüfter dazu schreiben

Ich danke euch

LG


----------



## freezy94 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*

Also eine AiO mit 120mm Radiator? Da kommst du für den Bruchteil des Geldes auf eine leise oder bessere Kühlleistung bei viel geringerer Lautstärke (Pumpe ist am Kühler und dadurch nicht entkoppelt).
Du darfst hier nicht eine AiO mit einer "echten" Wasserkühlung vergleichen. Da liegen Welten zwischen.


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*

Für einen Xeon brauchst du weder nen fetten Macho noch eine laute AiO. Da reicht doch ein kleiner Alpenföhn ECO z.B.


----------



## Bleeder (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*

Die Sache ist, an eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung trau ich mich nicht dran. Hab damit noch nie gearbeitet und bei meinem Talent setz ich mein System unter Wasser. Und wie gesagt mein derzeitiger Macho HR-02 ist einfach zu groß. Weswegen ich an eine AIO gedacht habe. ob 280/240/120/140er Radiator ist egal solange wie erwähnt Kühlleistung und Lautstärke stimmen.


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*

Nochmals: Für was brauchst du eine Wasserkühlung bei dem Xeon?

-du kannst den nicht übertakten
-er ist leicht zu kühlen
-normale Luftkühler sind leiser als Wakü-AiOs

Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Leise AIO Wakü gesucht*



Bleeder schrieb:


> Da sich mein Gehäuse aber demnächst verkleinert soll der "dicke" einer AIO Wakü weichen.



Wenn in dem neunen Gehäuse die Höhe des Macho zum Problem wird empfehle ich dir den Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle. Den PWM Lüfter regelst du auf die Minimaldrehzahl von 700 U/min und ist dann dadurch nicht mehr wahrzunehmen.

Ich kühle aktuell noch meinen Xeon 1230V2 mit einem Prolimatech Samuel 17, der eine wesentlich kleinere Oberfläche als der Thermalright 200 besitzt. Der auf dem Samuel 17 installierte Be Quiet Silent Wing läuft mit ca. 700 U/min.
Soll heißen, der Thermalright 200 wird den Xeon 1230V3 ausreichend und auf 700 U/min leise kühlen.

Wenn es aber unbedingt eine AIO-Wakü sein soll, dann kannst du die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C und zwei Phobya G-Silent 12 Black Silent Edition, 700rpm nehmen.


----------

